# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Trémolo - New Weekly Radio Show with Mandolin and Badurria Music

## mandoisland

Trémolo

The Spanish Radio RTVE has started with a weekly radio show Trémolo about mandolin and bandurria. The first four shows are available at the above link. This might become a great resource - the radio show "La Guitarra" has already more than 100 hours of great music for the classical guitar as free download!


*Trémolo - Nov mandolin Ensemble - 27/10/13 - 27 oct 2013*

H. GAL: Suite para tres mandolinas, Op. 59 b (11'45''). H. AMBROSIUS: Trío en La menor (5'32''). STRAVINSKY: Cinco piezas fáciles para piano a 4 manos (arr. F. Galucci) (5'30''). C. Valette, F. Gallucci, V. Beer-Demander (mandolinas).

*Trémolo - Orquesta de Laúdes Españoles "Roberto Grandío" - 20/10/13 - 20 oct 2013*

THEODORAKIS: Danza de Zorba (3'40''). E. HALFFTER: Danza de la pastora (3'05''). ALBÉNIZ: Córdoba (6'15''). FALLA: Danza del molinero (2'48''). RUIZ DE LUNA: Zapateado en Si (2'05''), Son y compás (3'18''). Orquesta de Laúdes Españoles "Roberto Grandío". Dir.: P. Chamorro.

*Trémolo - Arte Mandoline - 13/10/13 - 13 oct 2013*

DALL'ABACO: Concerto a più instrumenti (11'16"). ARRIGONI: Sonata para mandolina y bajo continuo (10'03"). Arte Mandoline.

*Trémolo - Primer programa - 06/10/13 - 06 oct 2013*

ALBÉNIZ: Cuba (arr. Manuel Grandío) (6'29"). MUÑOZ MOLLEDA: Farruca (arr. Pedro Chamorro) (3'48"). G. LEONE: Sonata nº 1, Op. 2 (11'23"). P. Chamorro (bandurria y mandolina), M. Muñoz (guit.)

----------

Andy Boden, 

Beanzy, 

Bill Clements, 

brunello97, 

CedarSlayer, 

DougC, 

Eugene, 

mlinkins

----------


## Martin Jonas

Thanks a lot, Michael!  Worth mentioning that all of these programs are freely downloadable as MP3s -- just right-click on the arrow icon next to each individual programme.  Just listening to the Arrigoni sonata now.

Martin

----------


## brunello97

Muy excellente, Miguel.  Muchos gracias, mein Freund!

Mick

----------


## mandoisland

New episode:

Trémolo - José Luis Martínez y el Trío Vicente Espinel - 03/11/13 - 03 nov 2013

J. L. MARTÍNEZ: Triángulo manriqueño (7'); Esencia en tres movimientos (7'49"); Suite sefardí (7'39"). Trío Vicente Espinel.

http://www.joseluismartinez.com/trio.htm

----------


## mandoisland

The next episode of Trémolo is dedicated to the domra:

Trémolo - Nikolai Budashkin - 10/11/13 10 nov 2013

N. BUDASHKIN: Obertura rusa para orquesta (7'21''); Concierto para domra y orquesta (18'03''). L. Sergei (domra), Orq. Ossipov. Dir.: N. Kalinin.

----------


## mandoisland

New episode:

Trémolo - Duetto Giocondo - 17/11/13 - 17 nov 2013

SIGNORELLI: Sonata para mandolina y laúd (9'20"). CAPPONI: Sonata para mandolina y laúd (11'17"). Duetto Giocondo.


Duetto Giocondo, which consists of Caterina Lichtenberg (mandolin/soprano lute) and Mirko Schrader (guitar/lute), today ranks among the top duos of its kind.

The artists first met as students of music at the Cologne Academy of Music and in 1991 founded Duetto Giocondo.

Mirko Schrader is a prize winner of numerous national and international guitar competitions. Apart from broadcast and television recordings, the two musicians have toured many European countries as well as the USA and Japan.

Four CD recordings of Duetto Giocondo are available so far at KOCH&SCHWANN. 
From the website of Caterina Lichtenberg

----------

brunello97

----------


## mandoisland

New Episode 

Trémolo - José Ramón García - 24/11/13

M. GRANDÍO: Estudios. Selec. (10'39"). DAQUIN: La hilandera (3'07"), El cuco (2'06"). SARASATE: Romanza andaluza (6'58"). J. R. García (bandurria), M. J. Valverde (guit.)

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97

----------


## mandoisland

The new show features the orchestra La Orden de Terraza conducted by Carlo Blanco Ruiz with works by Yasuo Kuwahara:

Trémolo - La Orden de la Terraza interpreta a Kuwahara - 01/12/13
01 dic 2013

Y. KUWAHARA: 
November Fest (12'37''); 
The song of the Japanese Autumn (13'00''). 
La Orden de la Terraza. 
Dir. C. Blanco Ruiz.

----------


## mandoisland

New show with two duets for mandolin and guitar:

Trémolo - Sprongl y Baumann - 08/12/13 - 08 dic 2013

N. SPRONGL: Dúo para mandolina y guitarra (12'46"). 
H. BAUMANN: Sonata capricciosa (11'00"). 
G. Tröster-Weyhofen (mandolina), M. Tröster (guit.)

----------


## mandoisland

And here's the next show - featuring the Modern Mandolin Quartet with selections from the Nutcracker Suite by Tchaikovsky

Trémolo - "El cascanueces", versión con mandolinas

TCHAIKOVSKY: El cascanueces. Selec. Arreglo para cuarteto de mandolinas (24"). Modern Mandolin Quartet.

----------

brunello97

----------


## mandoisland

Last episode:

Trémolo - Cuarteto Paco Aguilar - 22/12/13 - 22 dic 2013

J. B. PLAZA: Fuga criolla (4'23''). 
H. ALLENDE: Pastoril (3'34''). 
J. BAQUIERO FOSTER: Danzatina (2'16''). 
L. P. MONDINO: Danza árabe (3'51''). Cuarteto Paco Aguilar. 
Canciones navideñas arregladas para mandolina (5'). E. J. Marshall (mandolina)

Website of the Cuarteto Paco Aguilar:

http://www.cpaguilar.com/principal.htm

----------


## mandoisland

The show ends with Evan Marshall playing Christmas songs frm the CD "A Mandolin for Christmas"

----------


## Beanzy

This is really growing into a cracking good series. 
I really appreciate your flagging it up to us here.

----------


## Tavy

> This is really growing into a cracking good series. 
> I really appreciate your flagging it up to us here.


+1.

And many many thanks for the lists of whose playing what: I had trouble working that out from the Tremolo web site  :Frown:

----------


## mandoisland

Thanks!

This week you can hear some mandolin duets by the Dúo Muñoz-Pavón

Trémolo - Dúo Muñoz-Pavón - 29/12/13 - 29 dic 2013

- VIVALDI: Sonata en Si bemol mayor, R. 77 (8'21"). 
- E. BARBELLA: Dueto en Mi bemol mayor (7'47"). 
- A. SFORGI DE PISA: Dúo nº 3 (8'13"). 

Dúo Muñoz-Pavón.

----------

brunello97

----------


## Tavy

> The show ends with Evan Marshall playing Christmas songs frm the CD "A Mandolin for Christmas"


Just caught up with that episode, I have to say Evan Marshall's playing is just gorgeous: anybody know what mandolin he plays - it seems to sound like nothing else out there - but I accept a lot has to do with the player  :Smile:   Just curious, yours, John.

----------


## margora

"Just caught up with that episode, I have to say Evan Marshall's playing is just gorgeous: anybody know what mandolin he plays - it seems to sound like nothing else out there - but I accept a lot has to do with the player  Just curious, yours, John."

I believe it is a Gilchrist classical model (5c).  I played a particularly fine (and priced to market, i.e. expensive) example a few weeks ago at Carter Vintage Instruments in Nashville.

----------


## John Hill

Yeah, Gil classical w/ti's

----------


## mandoisland

Another podcast, this time with music by Angel Barrios played by the Trio Chamorro:

Trémolo - Angel Barrios - 05/01/14


A. BARRIOS: Danza española (3'20"), Evocación (2'04"), Tonadilla (2'17"), Preludio (5'02"), Tango (2'04"), Angelita (3'17"), Zapateado (2'26"). Trío Chamorro.

Website Pedro Chamorro

Wikipedia about Angel Barrios

----------


## mandoisland

The last episode of Trémolo was again filled with recordings by Arte Mandoline Baroque Ensemble

Trémolo - Artemandoline - 12/01/14

Program:

BRESCIANELLLO: Sinfonía V en Fa mayor (7'29"). 
BRESCIANELLO: Chacona (5'36"). 
VIVALDI: Concierto en Sol mayor para dos mandolinas, R. 532 (10'02"). 

Artemandoline Baroque Ensemble.

----------


## mandoisland

Tremolo No. 16 is online - with a very interesting program:

From the record "Virtuoso Mandolin"

Trémolo - Hans Gal - 19/01/14

Hans GAL:  (wikipedia about Hans Gal)

Divertimento para mandolina y piano, Op. 80 (16'24'')
Aria Andante con moto (4'35''). 

E. Bauer Slais (mandolina), E. Dichler-Sedlacek (p.). 

At the end of the show you can also hear the song "Die Zufriedenheit" by W. A. Mozart performed by Ruth Gygax (from Switzerland) mandolin and the tenor Kurt Equiluz (and obviously a manola or mandocello, probably played by Vinzenz Hladky ??)

This is quite an old "historical" recording - V. Hladky died in 1979, I have not found biographical notes about Edith Bauer-Slais - I will try to contact Ruth Gygax, maybe she can give more details about this record.

Just found the oldest reference (1969) to this recording - but maybe it has been published even earlier in Austria:

Reference to the record in worldcat.org

----------


## brunello97

Grazie, fra' Michele.  This is always one of the high points of my week.  I always look forward to the next installment of Trémolo....

Mick

----------


## mandoisland

I have got the following information from Ruth Gygax who played the mandolin for the Mozart songs.

_Die Aufnahmen sind während meiner Studienzeit in Wien bei Professor Vinzenz Hladky entstanden. 
Das waren die Jahre 1965- 69._ 

The recordings were made when I studied in Vienna with Vinzenz Hladky. That were the years 1965 - 69.

_Edith Bauer-Slais war damals eine der besten Schülerinnen von Hladky, ebenso wie Elfriede Kunschak. Beide haben das Instrument nicht professionell betrieben.
_

Edith Bauer-Slais was one of the best students of Hladky, and also Elfriede Kunschak. Both did not play the mandolin professionally.

_In  dieser Zeit sind fünf Schallplatten entstanden: nebst Virtuose Mandoline:_

Five records were made during this period: Virtuoso Mandolin and the following:

Hoffman und Hummel Konzert mit Elfriede und Edith: Vienna Pro Musica Orchestra , Leitung V. Hladky

Hoffmann und Giuliani Quartette mit Elfriede und Edith und Günther Pichler, Violine: Anton Baierle, Viola und Vinzenz Hladky, Liuto (als Bass)

Vier Stücke von Beethoven, Edith oder Elfriede und Maria Hinterleithner am  Cembalo. Schlick Divertimento für 2 Mand (Elfriede und Margareta Herzig) und Basso (Cemb. und Liuto, oder nur Liuto von Hladky gespielt) . 

Music for Mandolin and Guitar Ensemble: Ensemble der Wiener Musik Akademie unter V. Hladky mit Lautensätzen in Anlehnung an Respighi von Hladky bearbeitet.

_Bei den Mozart Liedern hat Hladky mit dem Liuto eine Bassstimme gespielt._

Hladky played a bass line with the liuto in the Mozart songs.

_Leider sind viele der Angaben auf den LP Hüllen total ungenau. Vier LP sind über Tournabout Vox USA erschienen._

Unfortunately the information on the covers of the records were not very detailed. Four records have been published by Tournabout VOX USA.

----------

Beanzy

----------


## mandoisland

This week you can hear some typical Russian music with balalaikas and domras:

Trémolo - Andreyev y Budashkin - 26/01/14


V. ANDREYEV: 
Recuerdos de Viena (3'33"), Balalika (4'12"), Recuerdos de Gatchina (3'51"). Orq. Imperial Rusa Andreyev. Dir.: D. Hochlov. 

N. BUDASHKIN: 
Suite lírica en 4 partes (11'00"). Orq. de Balalaikas Ossipov. Dir.: N. Kalinin.

----------


## mandoisland

This week in the Trémolo podcast you can hear some serenades for mandolin orchestra from the CD "Serenate - Mandolini al chiaro di Luna" by the Orchestra Plettro di Breganze 

Details about the CD incl. CD booklet

Program

Trémolo - De Martino - 02/02/14


DE MARTINO: C'era la luna (4'17"). 
C. GRAZIANI-WALTER: Serenata idilliaca (3'19"). 
R. CALACE: Serenata malinconica, Op. 120 (4'00); Serenata gaia, Op. 75 (4'03"); Serenata romantica, Op. 94 (7'03"). 
Orq. De Plectro de Breganze. 
Dir.: M. Mazzonetto.

----------

brunello97

----------


## mandoisland

This week you can hear the group Citaraedus from Spain
with the following program:

Trémolo - Citaraedus - 09/02/14

A. SOLER: Sonata de clarines (4'40''). 
N. COSTE: Suite italica (6'29''). 
DEBUSSY: Huellas en la nieve (3'16''); La muchacha de los cabellos de lino (2'14''). 
RAISNER-RAWS: Czardas rusas (5'35''). 

Citaraedus.

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Michael.  I love this program and always look forward to your updates.  

Great thread!

Mick

----------


## Tavy

> Thanks, Michael.  I love this program and always look forward to your updates.


+1, Just caught up on the R Callace episode, some very nice performances there!

----------


## mandoisland

This week it's opera time:

Trémolo - Ópera y orquesta de plectro

MARUCELLI: Fantasía sobre La Traviata, de Verdi (13'). 
BIFFI: Fantasía sobre Carmen, de Bizet (7'30"). 

*L'Accademia Mandolinistica Napoletana*. Dir.: L. Lostalluti. 

see also Mandolini all'opera  Viva Verdi

----------


## mandoisland

Trémolo - Dúo Chamorro-Muñoz - 23/02/14

Program:


G. LAURO: Sonata en Sol mayor (9'34"). 
F. GRAGNANI: Sonata en Re mayor, Op. 8 (13'55").
A. Piazzolla, Concert d'aujourd'hui
P. Chamorro (bandurria), M. Muñoz (guit.)

Pedro Chamorro Website - Biography in English




> Chamorro was born in 1961 in Madrid and attended musical colleges in Madrid, Barcelona and Esch-Alzette (Luxemburg). He received both bandurria and mandoline training from Manuel Grandío and Juan Carlos Muñoz, and deepened in mandoline repertoire with Marga Wilden-Hüsgen. He holds also a Master Degree in Music Performance in the “King Juan Carlos University” of Madrid.


Free download of the second piece - the Sonata by Gragnani: Sonate Op. 8 Nr. 1 für Violine und Gitarre

----------


## mandoisland

Another great program from Spain - with the group Acantun:

 Trémolo - Acantun - 02/03/14


F. KLEINJANS: Los cuatro puntos cardinales (8'25''). 
W. HEINZE: Después del tiempo (4'55''). 
J.M. EXPÓSITO: Álbum de flores para violeta (10'23''). 

Blog / Website: Acantun.

----------


## Mark Levesque

Thank you for letting us know about this program and the updates!

Cheers,

----------


## mandoisland

This week's program:

Trémolo - Orquesta de Plectro Torre del Alfiler - 09/03/14

R. Calace: Impressioni Orientali
TURINA: Danza fantástica nº 3: Orgía (5'24"). 
de FALLA: La vida breve: Danza española nº 1 (3'55"). 
de FALLA: El amor brujo: Danza del fuego (4'10"). 
Orquesta de Plectro Torre del Alfiler. Dir.: F. Rozi.

----------


## mandoisland

*Astor Piazzolla*

Trémolo - Astor Piazzolla - 15/03/14


PIAZZOLLA: Tanguedia (3'14"), Concierto para quinteto (9'09"). Nov Mandolin Ensemble. 
PIAZZOLLA: Adiós Nonino (6'24"), Invierno porteño (6'45"). Duo Galucci-Pilato.

Another great podcast / free download from Spain!

----------

brunello97

----------


## mandoisland

Just started to listen to the new edition of Tremolo which starts with nice variations for mandolin solo by M. de Jorge Rubio:

Trémolo - Matías de Jorge Rubio - 23/03/14

M. DE JORGE RUBIO: Tema con variaciones en Mi menor. P. Chamorro. 
P. DITTERSDORF: Cuarteto nº 1 (arreglo para orquesta de plectro). Il Forum Musicale. Dir.: P. Chamorro.

Enjoy!

----------


## brunello97

I'm falling behind, hombre!  Thanks again for posting.... Going to be a fun evening of music tonight.

Mick

----------


## mandoisland

Another great show - this time the program is composed of music from American composers, played by the Duetto Giocondo with Caterina Lichtenberg and by Chris Aquavella!

Trémolo - Música norteamericana para mandolina - 30/03/14

GERSHWIN: Tres preludios (7'09"). 
B. ISRAEL: Sonatina para mandolina y guitarra (7'47"). 
D. BRUBECK: There's a Crowd (1'44"), It's a Raggy Waltz (2'24"). Duetto Giocondo. 
L. PAPARELLO: Campanas en la noche (4'45"). C. Aquavella (mandolina)

----------

brunello97

----------


## Beanzy

It's great to see such an eclectic collection of mandolin music in one place. 
Thouroughly recommend this to anyone wanting to get 'the big picture' on the mandolin

----------


## mandoisland

In the meantime there are three new episodes of Tremolo available - again some great music to download and listen to:

Trémolo - Gertrud Weyhofen - 20/04/14

CALACE: Piccola Gavotta, Op. 73 (3'27"). Carillon (2'18"), Op. 64. Silvia, Op. 187 (3'05"). Minuetto della Rose, Op. 174 (3'22").

HOFFMANN: Sonata en Sol mayor para mandolina y guitarra (12'25"). G. Weyhofen (mandolina), M. Tröster (guit.).

Trémolo - Vivaldi y D. Scarlatti - 13/04/14

VIVALDI: 
Concierto para laúd y orquesta en Re mayor, R. 93 (9'28''). 
Concierto en Do mayor para mandolina y orquesta, R. 425 (7'03''). 
P. ODette (mandolina y laúd), The Parley of Instruments. Dir.: R. Goodman y P. Holman. 
D. SCARLATTI: 
Sonata en Sol mayor, K. 91 (7'31''). Artemandoline.

Trémolo - Germán Lago y la Orquesta Ibérica de Madrid - 06/04/14

CHAPÍ: Fantasía morisca (3'50"). 
TÁRREGA: Capricho árabe (4'50"). 
GINER: L'entra de la murta (2'46"). 
GRANADOS: Danza española nº 4: Villanesca (4'16"). 
LAGO: Gondomar (4'28"). GURIDI: La carrasquilla (danza vieja) (2'19"). 
Orq. Ibérica de Madrid. Dir.: G. Lago.

----------


## Tavy

And other new episode:

Trémolo - 27/04/14

SANTÓRSOLA: Sonata nº 6 (16'46"). E. Cappelotto (mandolina), G. Sabbadin (guit.), XING: Sonido desde lejos (7'39"). M. Xiaoyun (ruan).

That makes 30 episodes so far by my count, and if you haven't listed to the Vivaldi or Gerdrud Wayhofen episode listed in the post above they come strongly recommended - some really nice stuff there!

----------

brunello97

----------


## mandoisland

Thanks Tavy for posting the latest episode - here comes the new one from today:


Trémolo - Beethoven y Ravel - 04/05/14

BEETHOVEN: 
Sonata para mandolina y piano en Do mayor, WoO 44 A nº 1 (2'35''). 
Adagio en Mi bemol mayor, WoO 43, nº 2 (5'40''). 
Andante con variaciones en Re mayor, WoO 44B, nº 2 (10'01''). 
L. Mayer (mandolina), I. Rohmann (p.). 

RAVEL: 
Pavana para una infanta difunta (5'34''). *Modern Mandolin Quartet.*

The beethoven pieces are taken from the CD Beethoven Rarities which has been published in 1982

----------


## mandoisland

*And another great podcast this week!*

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/audios/t...05-14/2557067/

*Duetto Giocondo*

PEARSON: Mountain Moor (8'11"). 
W. AYTON: Tres movimientos para mandolina y guitarra (6'46"). 
D. PINKHAM: Introducción, nocturno y rondó (9'42").

from the CD "Amerikanische Musik für Mandoline und Gitarre"

----------


## mandoisland

Podcast No. 33:

Another podcast with *Arte Mandoline - Mari Fé Pavón &  J. C. Muñoz*:

Trémolo - Arte Mandoline - 18/05/14

G. ZANEBONI: Sonata para mandolina y bajo continuo (7'50"). J. C. Muñoz (mandolina), M. Muñoz (guit.). 
P. ALTIERI: Tres sonatas para dos mandolinas (5'56"). 
ANÓNIMO: Sonata en Sol menor (4'00"). Mari Fé Pavón, J. C. Muñoz (mandolinas). 
BOTELHO DE FERREIRA: Sonata para mandolina y bajo continuo (7'24"). J. C. Muñoz (mandolina), J. Haro (viola da gamba).

----------


## mandoisland

*Podcast No. 34:*

Trémolo - Viginti Palma - 25/05/14


*ALBÉNIZ*: Tango (2'50''), Asturias (7'23''), Sevilla (5'01''), Malagueña (4'02''), Serenata (3'49''). Grupo de Cámara Viginti Palma.

A typical Spanish group, I have not found any information.
*
Podcast No. 35:*

Trémolo - Mauro Giuliani - 01/06/14

*M. GIULIANI*: Gran sonata, Op. 25 (26'19"). P. Chamorro (bandurria), M. Muñoz (guit.).

----------


## mandoisland

*Podcast No. 36*

Trémolo - Trío Barkeno y Saudade Trío - 08/06/14

G. GIMÉNEZ: La boda de Luis Alonso (5'29").
ÁLVAREZ: Suspiros de España (4'02"). 
JUANARRANZ: La Giralda (2'09"). *Trío Barkeno*. 

AZEVEDO: Sarau (5'52"). 
PIXINGUINHA: Carinhoso (4'55"). *Saudade Trío*.

This is a video of the Saudade Trio:

----------


## mandoisland

*Podcast No. 37*

In this podcast you can hear three pieces from the CD "Zeitsprünge" that has been recorded by the Düsseldorfer Zupforchester in the 1990s. *A great example to hear the typical sound of the German Zupforchester!*

Trémolo - Orquesta de Plectro de Dusseldorf - 15/06/14

C. SIGNORELLI: Concerto con violin per la mandolla (10'15''). 
TELEMANN: Concerto polonis (8'45''). 
Banchieri: Fantasie overo canzoni alla francese

Orq. de Plectro de Dusseldorf. (Düsseldorfer Zupforchester)

Website of the Düsseldorfer Zupforchester

----------


## mandoisland

Podcast No. 38 is a program with Spanish music:

Trémolo - Germán Lago y Bernardo Martínez Alonso - 22/06/14

CHUECA: Agua, azucarillos y aguardiente. Selección. (11'05"). Orquesta Ibérica de Madrid. Dir.: G. Lago. 
CHAPI: Fantasía morisca (4'31"). 
B. MARTÍNEZ ALONSO: Rapsodia vasca (6'28"). Orq de Plectro del Instituto Politécnico Virgen de la Paloma. Dir.: B. Martínez Alonso.

----------


## mandoisland

Podcast No. 39 

You can get 3 Calace Preludios and a set of studies for bandurria in this podcast!

Trémolo - Gertrude Weyhofen y Pedro Chamorro - 29/06/14

*R. CALACE:* 
Preludio V, Op. 74 (6'34''), 
Preludio XI, Op. 136 (2'17''), 
Preludio XV, Op. 151 (3'28''). 
*G. Weyhofen* (mandolina). 

*M. DE JORGE RUBIO:* 
Estudios (selec.): nº 1 (2'56''), nº 4 (1'41''), nº 5 (2'23''), nº 6 (2'00''), nº 7 (1'23''), nº 10 (1'35''). 
*P. Chamorro* (bandurria).

----------

brunello97

----------


## roberto

Nice post. Thanks!

----------


## mandoisland

After a half-year break Trémolo is back today - so be prepared for new podcasts with mandolin and bandurria for the next weeks:

This weeks podcast:

Trémolo - Lecce y Vivaldi - 04/10/14

LECCE: Concierto para mandolina, cuerda y continuo en Sol mayor (1134). O. Orlandi (mandolina), I Solisti Veneti. Dir.: C. Scimone.

VIVALDI: Concierto para mandolina, cuerda y continuo en Do mayor, R. 425 (805). Ch. Schneider (mandolina), Ensemble de Grenoble. Dir.: K. Redel. 

VIVALDI: Juditha Triumphans: Transit eatas volant anni (442). B. Finnilä (contralto), Ehard Fietz (mandolina), Orq. de Cámara de Berlín. Dir. V. Negri.

----------


## Tavy

> After a half-year break Trémolo is back today - so be prepared for new podcasts with mandolin and bandurria for the next weeks


Great to see this back, and there was me thinking they might have run out of classical mandolin recordings by now - thankfully not!  :Smile:

----------


## Tavy

Another episode is up, from the Cordoba plectrum orchestra:

E. LUCENA: A Córdoba (4’13”); Célebre habanera (4’46”). MARTÍNEZ RÜCKERT: Cantos de mi tierra (7’05”); Melodías orientales (6’54”). Orq. de Plectro de Córdoba. Dir.: J. L. González Delgado.

----------

brunello97, 

mandoisland

----------


## mandoisland

New podcast No. 42:

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/audios/t...10-14/2815136/


VAN MALDERE: Sinfonía nº 13 en La mayor (1205). Artemandoline Baroque Ensemble. 
(from the CD *L'Arte del Mandolino Barroco* )
G. HOFFMANN: Sonata nº 2 en Re menor (1235). Duo Capriccioso.
( from the CD *Duo Capriccioso Vol. 3* - Gertrud Tröster (Weyhofen) / Michael Tröster)

----------


## mandoisland

Podcast No. 43

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/audios/t...10-14/2828879/

E. MARTÍNEZ CASTELLOTE: Variaciones tirolesas (350). 
J. L. MARTÍNEZ: Homenaje a Federico García Lorca (1310). 

* Trío Vicente Espinel.* 

E. HALFFTER: Danza de la pastora (251), Danza de la gitana (357). 

*  Cuarteto de plectro Assai.*

----------


## Tavy

Podcast #44:

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/audios/t...11-14/2842816/

E. DE ULIERTE: Suite española (1132). KUWAHARA: Over the Sea (614), Siberian Spring (550). La Orden de la Terraza. Dir. C. Blanco Ruiz.

----------

brunello97, 

JH Murray, 

mandoisland

----------


## mandoisland

Podcast #45:

Trémolo - La mandolina napolitana - 08/11/14

IRACE-GAMBARELLA: Albergo e lalegria (239). 
DE GREGORIO-CINQUEGTRANA: Napule Bello (245). 
PALOMBA-BRUNI: Carmela (457). 
GALDIERI-BARBERIS: Munasterio e Santa Chiara (423).  G. Esposito Orq. Felice Genta. 
BILLI-BIZET. Carmen, fantasía (730). Laccademia Mandolinistica Napoletana. Dir.: L. Lospalutti. 

Podcast #46:

Trémolo - Homenaje a Ángel Barrios en el 50º aniversario de su muerte - 15/11/14

Ángel BARRIOS: 
Danza española (320), 
Tonadilla (204), 
El cotorro (159), 
Tango (204), 
Zambra (246), 
Soleá (230), 
El zacateque (141), 
Angelita (317), 
Cuevas del Darro (155). 

P. Chamorro (bandurria), C. Simón (bandurria), M. Muñoz (guit.)

----------

Hany Hayek

----------


## mandoisland

Podcast No. 47:
Trémolo - Duetto Giocondo - 21/11/14


GERSHWIN: Tres preludios (709). 
B. ISRAEL: Sinfonietta para mandolina y guitarra (747). 
MITCHELL-DAVIDSON: Rondo (542). 
Duetto Giocondo. (Caterina Lichtenberg and Mirko Schrader)

Podcast No. 48

Trémolo - Delta Trío - 29/11/14

J. A. REINA: Lamentos (425). 
D. SÁNCHEZ MORA: La última noche (349). 
A. CUESTA-MORENO: El mono (340); Bogotá Antigua (442). 
SÁCHEZ MORA y CUESTA MORENO: Pedacito (538). 
Delta Trio.

----------


## mandoisland

Podcast No. 49

Trémolo - Avi Avital (I) - 06/12/14

*Part 1 of a concert with Avi Avital:*

Concierto celebrado el 8 de noviembre de 2012 en la Sala Witold Lutoslawski de la Radio Polaca en Varsovia

D. SCARLATTI: Sonata en Re menor, K. 90 (8'37"). 
VALENTINI: Sonata en La mayor (5'57"). 
BEETHOVEN:  Sonata para mandolina en Do menor, WoO 43/1 (4'31");  
Sonata para mandolina en Do mayor, WoO 44/1 (2'23") 
*A. Avital (mandolina),  S. Ad-El (clave)*

----------


## mandoisland

Podcast No. 50
*Trémolo - Avi Avital (II) - 13/12/14*

Concierto celebrado el 8 de noviembre de 2012 en la Sala Witold Lutoslawski de la Radio Polaca (y II). 

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/audios/t...12-14/2905334/

D. SCARLATTI: Sonata para mandolina en Sol mayor, K. 91 (627). 
J. S. BACH: Partita para violín solo nº 2, BWV. 1004: Chacona (1319). 
VIVALDI: Sonata para mandolina en Do mayor (705). 
Avi Avital (mandolina) y Shalev Ad-El (clave)

----------

